# Raging Heroes Orc Warmaster



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Raging Heroes have previewed their upcoming Orc Warmaster release - http://www.ragingheroes.com/blogs/news/5689202-who-wants-an-orc-warmaster.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I don't like the jawbone horns on the helmet, or the lopsided broken jaw face... appart from that its pretty cool.


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> I don't like the jawbone horns on the helmet, or the lopsided broken jaw face... appart from that its pretty cool.


Agreed. That being said I love the rest of the mini. I'll be picking that guy up once available and swapping the head lol.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

All_Is_Dust said:


> Agreed. That being said I love the rest of the mini. I'll be picking that guy up once available and swapping the head lol.


Well, this is Raging Heroes, so if there is a sci-fi version of this guy, they might package all of it together like they've done for other kits in the past. If you don't like the head or weapon, there may be one in the kit that suits you.

I like him and I have enough bitz from prior kits that I can convert him to lead my Ork (rather than Orc) army.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, the sci-fi version is on pre-order now. It does remind me of the AoBR warboss (which is not a bad thing, with the bosspole, back holster bolters, etc.). Instead of a PK, it has a power axe though (I kind of like the design of it with the gear-tooth blade edge better than the concave blade edge on the fantasy version's axe.










It seems that the sci-fi and the fantasy versions are going to be sold separately. I'm kind of tempted to buy both and swap bitz between the two.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the scifi one looks great, very polished model, i may have to add that to my Orks


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

And here's some additional goodness--an alternate weapon, a hydralic pincer.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

hmm might need to order one of these.


----------

